# Autofs (or automounter in kernel) not working after GCC upg.

## Beetle B.

I recently (finally) upgraded GCC.

I decided to go the emerge -e world route.

I made sure I also recompiled the kernel.

Autofs stopped working (using the new kernel). Autofs init script loads up fine. But when I try to access any CD drive or USB drive that I've set up via autofs, I simply get that the directory doesn't exist.

If I try stopping/restarting the autofs init script, it fails in stopping automounter (the reason, I suspect, is that automounter is not running (don't know why - should it be running at all times?).

Using automounter v4 in the kernel.

Tried different versions of autofs.

Revdep-rebuild gives no issues.

I'm lost.

(Yes, I can manually mount these devices - it's not a device issue).

----------

## Beetle B.

*Bump!*

----------

## kernelcowboy

Ya, me too.  Exact same issue.  Any news?

I also have autofs mounting a samba share for me,

and that is still working.  It's jut the removable/ejectable

stuff.

----------

## kernelcowboy

Well, I suppose somewhere is this mammoth update I just did

I manage to get USB things coming up as sdb and not sdb1.

In my autofs auto.master, I define a file auto.removable, and in that

I had 

```
stick           -fstype=auto,rw,fmask=007,dmask=007,gid=users,sync      :/dev/sdb1

```

Changing /dev/sdb1 to /dev/sdb fixed my auto mounting trouble.

```
stick           -fstype=auto,rw,fmask=007,dmask=007,gid=users,sync      :/dev/sdb

```

I post this in hope it helps someone else out.

----------

## Beetle B.

Nope - that didn't work. I give up - what are the alternatives to autofs?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *Beetle B. wrote:*   

> Nope - that didn't work. I give up - what are the alternatives to autofs?

 

I think ivman handles automounting of media.

----------

## Beetle B.

Will it also work for non-USB devices (e.g. my CD and DVD drives)?

I'll look into it - a quick glance seems a bit complicated (i.e. requires a number of packages). I wish I could get autofs to resume working - was a very neat and unbloated solution (tiny package).

----------

## kernelcowboy

Wait a minute, UDEV, are you using udev?  

That is probably the problem.  

Think it was what stuffed me up on a few thinging mount related.

I updated my kernel, profile, xorg, did emerge -avuDN world, and

revdep-rebuilds and in the end, after puting udev in place, everything

started working nicely again.

----------

## Beetle B.

Beofre I started using autofs, I was using udev.

I wasn't happy with it, and switched to autofs. I don't think it needs udev. It was working fine till the upgrade. But in any case, I do think I may still have udev installed.

OK - Just tried installing ivman. It got stuck at hal, saying my kernel was too old (2.6.14 is too old?).

Right now, I really don't want to get a newer kernel, reconfigure, and compile. Are there any other alternatives to ivman?

----------

